# The £1.23 Game



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey, I am really bored and have come up with a game. 

I currently have £1.23 in my personal paypal account. 
So here's what we've gotta do. Find the best possible item available on the web including postage. 

I realise this is gonna be hard to get something good but why not try. 

The person who comes up with the best thing gets eternal pride and the good feeling of being a winner.

Some pointers if you want to win.
- I like cubes (obvious)
- I like magic
- I like gadgets


----------



## Muesli (Mar 24, 2010)

Paprika?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Paprika?



Very original and well... different. Although I do eat a lot of curry (most days)

Also it doesn't have to be exactly £1.23 but cannot be more.


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2010)

Pretend Monacle?

or

Pretty bead things?


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Paprika?
> ...



Oh that just ruins the fun.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Makes it a lot easier for non-brits though. 

It's up for bid, so might end up at more than 1.23, but still kinda neat http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4in1-Pocket-K...tZUK_Hand_Tools_Equipment?hash=item2a05c6ff67


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



SW1A 1AA


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



m29 7bx


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



My one is better


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Ok the best and closest to 1.23 wins. so if your item is equally as good as someone elses and you are closer to £1.23 then you win.

Also a fake monacle is pretty useless now as most people would be like wtf is that. and those beads are just glass balls.

EDIT: my game so my ones more useful?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-LITTLE-BO...nBooks_NonFictionBooks_SM?hash=item20b00bccec

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Star-Wars-Mil...Fi_fantasyCollectables_EH?hash=item5d287d47a5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Star-Wars-mon...Fi_fantasyCollectables_EH?hash=item27b045870a


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-LITTLE-BO...nBooks_NonFictionBooks_SM?hash=item20b00bccec
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Star-Wars-Mil...Fi_fantasyCollectables_EH?hash=item5d287d47a5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Star-Wars-mon...Fi_fantasyCollectables_EH?hash=item27b045870a



Needs to be buy it now or from other online store as i won't be bidding just buying the winning item.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2010)

Well most buy it now stuff is not 1.23 and a lot of this random crap never gets bid on, so its basically "buy it in two days."

THIS IS AWESOME DO WANT http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stress-Foam-D...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item25598b1119

This is also super awesome and on buy it now, but its 1.29  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Sof...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item20adebeeba


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> THIS IS AWESOME DO WANT http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stress-Foam-D...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item25598b1119



I used to have 2, and a Batman one.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 24, 2010)

Paper clips?

Fetching pink string?

30 Fuchsia Frosted Acrylic Flower Beads?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 24, 2010)

If he's actually going to buy it don't forget shipping. By the way, it's $1.82 in USD.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Find the best possible item available on the web including postage.





Cyrus C. said:


> If he's actually going to buy it don't forget shipping.



I really wish people would read before posting.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 24, 2010)

This


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the foam disc shooter


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> This



wont fit on an iphone


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 24, 2010)

This?


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 24, 2010)

This? I think its epic lol


----------



## Feryll (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe this?I've heard people can solve them in under, like, a minute! Plus, the description and user looks totally legit!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Maybe this?*I've heard people can solve them in under, like, a minute!* Plus, the description and user looks totally legit!



Yeah, I can lol


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 24, 2010)

Be careful with the foam disc things. They break pretty easy.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Be careful with the foam disc things. They break pretty easy.



thanks for the info.

cmon people, something magic related would be nice


----------



## DT546 (Mar 24, 2010)

it's not magic related, but you might want it


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

DT546 said:


> it's not magic related, but you might want it



it has magic in the title lol, but no i'm not into keychain cubes really. looks like i'm gonna end up buying paprika


----------

